# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 6/3/11



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fix your source link, it is broken.

lol least christian didn't lose to henry.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Tried to fix it a couple of times, but keeps bringing up an error msg. Oh well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Tried to fix it a couple of times, but keeps bringing up an error msg. Oh well.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...ERS_FOR_THIS_WEEK_S_WWE_SMACKDOWN_6_3_11.html


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

christian beat the ratings!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> christian beat the ratings!


Christian - The new ratings killer:side:


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like a heel turn's coming at Capitol Punishment.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Christian's special guest ref?

Hmm, now this is interesting. Wonder how it's going to turn out...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

christian heel turn tonight!


Yea, not in wwe's world


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> 1. Christian beat Mark Henry.
> 
> Christian asked Teddy Long to add him to the title match. Long named him *special referee.*


interesting.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Im assuming it would have been with a Tornado DDT? there some detailed spoiler ya got there.

Edit: he wont turn heel on Orton yet, he'll help him win so he can keep him Champ. Hell go with the whole "Nobody but me, gets to beat Orton! I know i can do it" routine.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian gonna screw Orton over?? lol


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to say i see a heel turn coming tonight but i doubt it, orton will retain no matter what, christian will call it right down the middle and then maybe he hits orton with the killswitch after the match but still, does even that guarateend a heel turn? not so sure :/ i have a feeling wwe is going to keep dragging this as long as possible but i still fully expect for the heel turn to happen eventually. tonight will just be a tease like other times


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Christian go to cost Orton the world title in the main event.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I meant tonight, not at Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

> 2. Alicia Fox and Tamina beat A.J. and Kaitlyn. A short match.


NOOOOOOOO

My ladies lose again!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

special referee. heel turn. sheamus new champion.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian is going to screw Sheamus.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Orton is gonna retain. Christian becomes 1. Contender next week and we will have Orton v Christian @ Capital Punishment, where Christian turns.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian gonna screw Orton over tonight and Sheamus will win and then it will be a triple threat match at CP.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Alicia Fox had a match. Must watch then.

I hope it can beat the barnstormer she had against Melina though.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Id love a swerve turn and make it Orton and Teddy Long were in cahoots all along just to screw Christian because hes not a good draw for the show.


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

WTF is Tamina doing on TV? I guess the loss of McCool and Layla's face turn/injury has really got them desparate for heels. 

I don't really see anything extraordinary going down in the ME tonight, even with Christian being special ref.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Match is tonight, no?

This is how it goes down:

- Orton hits RKOouttanowhere on Sheamus
- Christian counts 1..2..3
- Christian is given the belt by the timekeeper to hand to Orton
- Christian takes a good long look at the belt
- Christian gives Orton the belt and raises his hand
- Christian and Orton shake hands as SD goes off the air

They will do the 4 way or a triple threat at the PPV with Orton pinning one of the heels, IMO. Then we get Christian/Orton III at the PPV after Capitol Punishment and that's when the heel turn and possible title change happens.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Special Referee?That would be nice and cool.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Cody Rhodes cut a promo regarding Daniel Bryan.
> 
> 3. Jinder Mahal beat Yoshi Tatsu in a squash.



Mahal in actioN!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

FootieGamer said:


> Alicia Fox had a match. Must watch then.


At least for Booker T's reaction to her doing the axe kick! *WHAT DA HELL?!?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THAT KICK RIGHT DER


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see Jinder Mahal's debut.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's see how Jinder works in ring. Although it is a squash, so there won't be much to judge. Still, I'm looking forward to Mahal's debut.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Rhodes cuts a promo on Bryan huh? Hope we get a good long feud between these two. That match they had last week was pretty good.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

A Bryan/Rhodes feud? Definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan/Rhodes Capitol Punishment.

MAKE.IT.HAPPEN.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

NM


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BM_Chicago said:


> Stay out of the feud Sin Cara. Seems like they will be going for Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes vs Bryan at Capital Punishment. Or Sin Cara vs Rhodes since Bryan beat Rhodes 2 times already.


* Daniel Bryan beat Ted DiBiase with the LaBell Lock. Cody Rhodes came out with paper bags and teamed with DiBiase to beat Bryan down after the match. Sin Cara came out and cleared the ring for the save. Cara's entrance was botched as they hit the special effects and his music too early.

i read that he wrestled DiBiase??? not Rhodes lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> * Daniel Bryan beat Ted DiBiase with the LaBell Lock. Cody Rhodes came out with paper bags and teamed with DiBiase to beat Bryan down after the match. Sin Cara came out and cleared the ring for the save. Cara's entrance was botched as they hit the special effects and his music too early.
> 
> i read that he wrestled DiBiase??? not Rhodes lol


I got mine from Prowrestlingnet. Yours is right since it makes sense to build for a tag team match next week and then a Cody vs Bryan match at Capital Punishment.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

I think we'll have a screwy finish to Orton/Sheamus and a triple-threat with Christian included at Capitol Punishment. Maybe something where Christian "inadvertently" screws Orton. They'll have a number of different ways they can go from there.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL, even Sin Cara's special effects are botching now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> LOL, even Sin Cara's special effects are botching now.


Also correction, Bryan faced Ted Dibiase instead of Rhodes.

From pwinsider

*Daniel Bryan vs. Ted Dibiase. Good match. Cody Rhodes comes out with more paper bags. He cut a promo earlier whining about losing to Bryan last week. Bryan wins by submission. Rhodes and DiBiase beat down Bryan. Sin Cara comes out for the save and hits moves on both. Funny moment mid-match as Sin Cara's entrance "steam" got played for a second. Someone hit the switch waaaay too early. I bet that is edited out.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

i wish they would drop the lame trampoline dive over the ropes.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian just turned heel, lol.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

* Randy Orton beat Sheamus with the World Title on the line and Christian as special referee. Sheamus knocked Christian down early. At one point Sheamus had Orton pinned but Christian went to selling his arm from Sheamus hitting him. Orton hits a nice RKO on Sheamus for the win. After the match, Christian lays out Orton with the World Title belt to end the show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian turns heel!!!, looks like he will be staying in the mainevent longer and possibly regain the title.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say heel turn, but why did Christian not count for Sheamus?

I guess a heel still screws over other heels, because a heel is only worried about himself.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

calm down people, do u really think this is his official heel turn, just wait till next week, i ain't getting my hopes up just yet,


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

christian wants Randy dumbass


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> I would say heel turn, but why did Christian not count for Sheamus?
> 
> I guess a heel still screws over other heels, because a heel is only worried about himself.


Yeah also Sheamus hurt Christian during the match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> I would say heel turn, but why did Christian not count for Sheamus?
> 
> I guess a heel still screws over other heels, because a heel is only worried about himself.


He wants to win the belt back from Orton, not Sheamus so it wouldn't make any sense for him to screw Orton. His heel turn is fueled by wanting to get the belt back from Orton.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> I would say heel turn, but why did Christian not count for Sheamus?
> 
> I guess a heel still screws over other heels, because a heel is only worried about himself.


I wouldn't really call it a heel turn though. It's not like he cost Orton the match. He's just chasing the belt so him hitting Orton after the match is not really a heelish move imo.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL, dot net said a fan tried to jump the rail. Must be fun being a douchebag.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

That's not a heel turn, it's just making a statement. Had he dragged Orton around the arena and beat the piss out of him, that would be different, but just nailing him with the belt? Naw. Might be a hint, but not a turn just yet.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Christian isn't heel...yet. It's coming soon though and I'm kinda glad he didn't get another shaking hands between the two.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Does this mean Christian and Orton FINALLY stop sucking each others dicks?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

* Randy Orton beat Sheamus with the World Title on the line and Christian as special referee. Sheamus knocked Christian down early. At one point Sheamus had Orton pinned but Christian went to selling his arm from Sheamus hitting him. Orton hits a nice RKO on Sheamus for the win. After the match, Christian lays out Orton with the World Title belt to end the show.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

that's no heel turn.

that's like when on ECW Christian put Dreamer through a table during a contract signing. it's just letting Orton know Christian wants a piece.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Seems like a heel turn to me, nowadays when any main event supertar attacks the TOP faces (John Cena, Randy Orton, and Rey Mysterio) then they become heel. But we will see


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

McNugget said:


> That's not a heel turn, it's just making a statement. Had he dragged Orton around the arena and beat the piss out of him, that would be different, but just nailing him with the belt? Naw. Might be a hint, but not a turn just yet.


this, i mean, unless christian also did some sort of smirking or teabagging while he did the attack, then yeah, this ain't a heel turn officially by any means


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a slow turn, ala Punk's back in '09.

Once Christian fully turns heel, you'll know. A simple shot with the belt won't suffice. It has to be a total beatdown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

el dandy said:


> that's no heel turn.
> 
> that's like when on ECW Christian put Dreamer through a table during a contract signing. it's just letting Orton know Christian wants a piece.


*Orton didn't already know that?*


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

I hope Christian could get one more shot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Orton didn't already know that?*


Christian thought he should reiterate that point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*With a heel tactic.... sure. And in the stupid world of professional wrestling, doing that, will warrant a title shot. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't seem like a heel turn the way it was worded, but thats not the point, he screwed both Sheamus and Orton.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly. Actions speak louder than words. He wants a piece!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Doesn't everyone on the roster want a shot though? *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im loving with what they are doing with Christian right now.
See how it turns out on TV. Doesnt have to be a heel turn. Just to show that he wants the title.

They might pull a "If Christian loses then he will never get another title shot against Orton again"

But it leaves the question about Sheamus, he got screwed from the sound of it. He should demand another shot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Doesn't everyone on the roster want a shot though? *


As a a champion Orton has the right to make a decision as well, and he is obviously gonna say this shit just got personal.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So there's pretty much only one babyface on this show?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So there's pretty much only one babyface on this show?


No, because Christian didn't turn yet.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Using a title, one that isn't even yours, is definitely a heel tactic. (I can't even recall the last face to use a title as a weapon... or even a weapon without retaliation.) He might not officially be a heel yet, but he's clearly on the fast track to turning come their next match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> As a a champion Orton has the right to make a decision as well, and he is obviously gonna say this shit just got personal.


*That only works in the stupid world of professional wrestling...which this is, I suppose  

If that were true why wouldn't The Miz pick all of his opponents when he was champ? 

Everyone and their grandmother knew Christian wanted another shot... so I don't buy this was Christian letting the only person in the world that didn't know it....know it.  

It was a dastardly deed and I'm happy Christian finally did it... I just don't by this excuse everyone is throwing out for it.*


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good to see Christian being able to show some attitude


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple threat at CP with Christian's full turn happening post match I'd say.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if by some chance at all christian can win the title as a heel (and last longer then a day), i'd be pleased.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a good show par the Corre crap.

Gosh, I wish Barret drop the Intercontinental the belt soon so he can move to the main event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> if by some chance at all christian can *win the title as a heel (and last longer then a day), i'd be pleased.*


Thats pretty much what all the Christian marks (including myself) are hoping for.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Seems like a pretty good show. I'm liking the slow Christian heel turn. I'm assuming full fledged heel turn after the match at Capitol Punishment.

Possibly with pulling out the win...? I don't wanna get _too_ ahead of myself...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet so Christian will be in the title match at the PPV


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

and lose probably


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sucks they are turning the best babyface bar rey in the world heel so fast, but still looks like a good show. henry/christian should be great


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *That only works in the stupid world of professional wrestling...which this is, I suppose
> 
> If that were true why wouldn't The Miz pick all of his opponents when he was champ?
> 
> ...


I used teh wrong phrase to describe it. "Wanting another piece" that I wrote is a given and you are right that it's not his motivation for doing so

Allow me to put it in another way: Christian did what he did to make a statement to Orton. 

Christian gave a heel Sheamus the business by not counting for him (babyface move) and counted clean for the mega babyface Orton (babyface move). Christian then blurs the line a bit by hitting the babyface with the belt. 

The way I look at it is that they have done this mutual respect/friends kind of thing for the past month with Orton pinning Christian twice along the way and Christian getting inadvertantly fucked over by Orton in the triple threat last week, so I interpret Christian nailing Orton with the belt is kind of saying "yeah I respect you and you were the better man on 2 separate occasions, but I am still here and I am a threat" kind of thing.

We'll have to listen to the commentary to see what way they are going. If they go the "Why?! Christian? WHY!?" rout then it's the heel turn. If they go the "What was that all about?" or articulate in a way that doesn;t paint Christian to be a heel then he'll be babyface for the time being.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

If he turns heel and then gets his next one on one title shot at CP and loses AGAIN there are pretty much no more believable or logical options for giving Christian another chance.

What they should do, is have a 3-way with Sheamus where Christian is still a face on the verge. Have Orton win by pinning Sheamus. Then have Christian spout the usual shtick with "I didn't get pinned and I want a one on one rematch" to keep it going and then having Christian/Orton III at MITB. After Christian loses this time he will turn heel, by doing something to Orton after the match. He will then officially be a heel and at Summerslam we get Christian/Orton IV and he finally wins the title back as a full fledged heel. 

Obviously there is room for improvement but its a basic outline that I feel the story should progress in. Not sure how I'd turn Christian, but it should be something big rather than just hitting Orton with the belt. Thats such an easy way out of doing something creative.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That only works in the stupid world of professional wrestling...which this is, I suppose
> 
> If that were true why wouldn't The Miz pick all of his opponents when he was champ?
> 
> ...


Hit the nail on the head croft! I'm stoked to see how it all unfolds, I'll finally get the christian character I've been dying to see since his redebut! Wrestling has slowly been picking up as of late, and getting edgier as well. Words such as "bastard", "bitch" and others are popping up on tv and I think the storylines will only benefit from it. I can't wait to see this feud progress, as well as several others! Wrestling's good again!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

echOes said:


> If he turns heel and then gets his next one on one title shot at CP and loses AGAIN there are pretty much no more believable or logical options for giving Christian another chance.
> 
> What they should do, is have a 3-way with Sheamus where Christian is still a face on the verge. Have Orton win by pinning Sheamus. Then have Christian spout the usual shtick with "I didn't get pinned and I want a one on one rematch" to keep it going and then having Christian/Orton III at MITB. After Christian loses this time he will turn heel, by doing something to Orton after the match. He will then officially be a heel and at Summerslam we get Christian/Orton IV and he finally wins the title back as a full fledged heel.
> 
> Obviously there is room for improvement but its a basic outline that I feel the story should progress in. Not sure how I'd turn Christian, but it should be something big rather than just hitting Orton with the belt. Thats such an easy way out of doing something creative.


I would go a similar, yet different rout.

I agree that there should be a multi-man match at the PPV. What I would have happen is it be a 4 way and the finish would be kind of like a double pin with Orton pinning one heel and Christian pinning the other (but the the ref only sees Orton's pin so Christian comes _this_ close once again). Christian wins a #1 contender match and we get Orton/Christian III at MITB. I would have it be a 20 minute thriller with near falls and hope spots so the fans really are torn and get into it, but in a moment of clarity Christian shocks the WWE Universe and cheats to win (maybe with a sick solo con-chair-to *which is not an unprotected chair shot to the head so they could still do it*) thus turning heel. We get the last match at SummerSlam with Orton getting the belt back or they do whatever.

To me, the best vehicle and the most effective way to do Christian's heel turn would be for him to say *fuck it* and heel it up in order to win back his title. We just saw the sore loser heel turn with RTruth last month so doing it again would be redundant IMO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show sounds BORING!!! 

Sounds like a Christian heel turn is in the works which might be the best thing they could possibly do given the talents at their disposal for Smackdown.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Couple of ??? 

If Christian goes heel, what face is there for Sheamus or Barrett to wrestle in the coming months. People seem to want Barrett to lose the Int. Belt so he can go to the Mainevent. Do y'all want to see a Barrett/Sheamus fued? How far does Henry fall if that happens? Would you have Henry face Ezekial Jackson for the Int. Belt? What direction do y'all want this thing to go? Because after Christian, I really don't see any real faces on Smack Down.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Christian heel turn maybe? Besides that, nothing else really happens. Looks like a mediocre show.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

YES!

I KNEW THEY WERE GOING SOMEWHERE WITH THIS!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's one of those "I was at the show -- ask me anything!!!" posts. 

For anyone else who was there tonight, what the hell was up with the dark match after the main event! Mark Henry came out for 20-30 minutes and faced .... no one. Have any sites explained what the F happened?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Maybe he had a staredown with Christian or was there literally no one when he came out after?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> 1. Christian beat Mark Henry.
> 
> Christian asked Teddy Long to add him to the title match. Long named him special referee.


Yes, this pleases me.



> 2. Alicia Fox and Tamina beat A.J. and Kaitlyn. A short match.


More A.J. and Kaitlyn is always a good thing. Hopefully, we get longer matches involving those two the future.



> 3. Jinder Mahal beat Yoshi Tatsu in a squash.


I wonder what Mahal's finsiher is. In b4 it's another DDT variation.



> 4. Ezekiel Jackson beat Wade Barrett by countout. Barrett retained by being counted out intentionally. He walked off as Zeke roughed up Gabriel and Slater.


It's only a matter of time until Barrett loses the IC title to Big Zeke. It's not going to be a big loss, though.



> 5. Daniel Bryan beat Cody Rhodes. Cody attacked Bryan afterward. Sin Cara made the save. It was obvious that Sin Cara was coming out because the trampoline was set up and his fog accidentally went off early.


lol Sin Cara, even botching when he isn't on-screen.



> *Randy Orton vs. Sheamus for WWE World title with Christian as special referee. Sheamus bumps Christian. Christian starts favoring his arm. Sheamus has Orton pinned, Christian counts two, then stops and favors his arm again. Orton hits RKO for the win. Post match, Christian nails Orton with the belt.


Pretty shocked to see Orton retain here.

Well, that more or less much guarantees us a triple threat match at CP for the WHC. I'm okay with this.



NorthernLights said:


> Here's one of those "I was at the show -- ask me anything!!!" posts.
> 
> For anyone else who was there tonight, what the hell was up with the dark match after the main event! Mark Henry came out for 20-30 minutes and faced .... no one. Have any sites explained what the F happened?


Was there anything Orton did to provoke Christian, or did he hit him with the belt out of nowhere after the match?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds interesting. I'll probably watch for Cody/Bryan/Cara.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Was there anything Orton did to provoke Christian, or did he hit him with the belt out of nowhere after the match?


It seemed out of nowhere. Orton was smiling and looked like he was expecting Christian to hand him the title like referees do after the match. Orton was still in mid-smile when Christian decked him. 

Before:









After:


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

^I take it he got massive heat for doing it? 

Interesting that he's walking out with the belt too. It looks to be more of a heel turn than a lot of us anticipated.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

He got heat when he nailed Orton, but when he walked up the ramp, he got a huge "KRISH-TAN KRISH-TAN!" chant going.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Don.Corleone said:


> and lose probably


So? Their matches have only been getting better. It'll be a fantastic match.

Also, damn Christian looks mighty good with that belt and a smug look on his face. Much better than Orton.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Heel Christian has returned! I like him better as a heel anyways. His promos were a lot better imo.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

> lol Sin Cara, even botching when he isn't on-screen.


Haha. Well this time it wasn't his fault but the fault of the crew or people backstage. However, be interesting to see how Smackdown edit that one out, a swell as how he takes out DiBiase and Rhodes.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes. Yes.

Heel Christian would be awesome.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't wait for Friday so I can make Smug Christian with belt my avatar. Not sure if this is a full heel turn yet though, they are still in desperate need of faces.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian heel!!! O BOY


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the smug look on his face with the belt on his shoulder lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

NorthernLights said:


> After:


Loving the grin on his face with title on his shoulder. THanks lol great pic.

He'll probably hold the belt for ransom so he can demand a no.1 contendership.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Why is Christian stealing the title?

Somebody call the police!


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

For some reason, I can see this becoming like Edge back in 2005 where he just turned heel and went basically psycho because he wanted that World Title and then turned into the rated R superstar. So I say they give Christian that type of gimmick where he juts doesn't give two shits about anyone anymore but himself to get back that title.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Im also intrigued by this 3 way mid card feud going on that isn't even for the IC Title. Maybe number one contender match for that belt will be at the end of all this?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at Christian stealing Orton's title.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like a decent show, good to see Christian getting some nice exposure on it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Lol at Christian stealing Orton's title.


:lmao

Not to repeat a meme here but....


Someone's gooing to the papers...


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shock said:


> Looks like a decent show, good to see Christian getting some nice exposure on it.


As much as I hate that Christian lost the title in 2-days, I have to admit I'm loving how much the show is being built around him. It's the first time in ever in WWE where he's a legit main player. He was over as hell in 2005 but still didn't get the biggest push. He'll be "main-eventing" three straight PPV's now and has been involved in 5-straight huge WHC title matches. 

On the same finger, I still think the backlash the short title reign received definitely helped the matter. People can say that this was planned all along, but I don't buy it completely.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

can someone explain how Christian can turn heel at this point? Sure, that seems to be where they're going, but Smackdown! will not survive with ONE MAIN EVENT BABYFACE!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

He will probably turn face again after the feud with Orton is over.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah..if he turns heel, he's gonna stay heel for at least 5 months or so unless Orton gets injured.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't understand why everyone wants Christian to be heel, you only want one face main eventer?(Orton)


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Christian will be a Tweener at most.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> can someone explain how Christian can turn heel at this point? Sure, that seems to be where they're going, but Smackdown! will not survive with ONE MAIN EVENT BABYFACE!


Orton is holding the belt for a long time to come, so yes it can.

Vince only cares about Orton and Cena at this point, the product is really showing through because of this.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian should be a tweener, he was getting cheers & boos back in 2005 anyway


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

wonder if wwe will give orton any kind of attention now


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MMN said:


>


:lmao

Randy needs to run around yelling "I WANT MY TITLE BACK!"


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Christian finally a heel?? Hell yeah!!
Kaitlyn on tv is nice, now give her the butterfly.
Cody looses again to that jobber. 
Sin Cara botches again, even when it's not his own fault. Release the guy,


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

> Sin Cara botches again, even when it's not his own fault. Release the guy,


So you want to release a guy that is a major draw with fans (especially the Hispanic market) mainly because of a botch that wasn't even his fault? This coming from a guy with grammatical problems. Word of advice, think before you write. You might come up with a valid argument.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Sin Cara botches again, even when it's not his own fault. Release the guy,


I knew someone was going say this crap,Only thing botched was part of his entrance being set-up early and that ain't his fault!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been wanting Christian to turn But I ain't sure about only one top ME face!Sin Cara now getting involved with Cody vs Bryan eh!?I'm guessing a triple-threat feud between them for the summer!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> I knew someone was going say this crap,Only thing botched was part of his entrance being set-up early and that ain't his fault!!





Legion Of Hell said:


> So you want to release a guy that is a major draw with fans (especially the Hispanic market) mainly because of a botch that wasn't even his fault? This coming from a guy with grammatical problems. Word of advice, think before you write. You might come up with a valid argument.


I don't care, because I don't like the guy. English issn't my first language, so that's not my problem.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


>


:lmao

All we need now is an irate looking Randy photo..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

CC91 said:


>


What LMFAO I've never seen this before hahaha.... When did this happen? Or is it even real?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Interesting show. I wonder if we'll get a Sheamus face turn now as it seems like Christian will be turning heel. That could be cool. I always thought Sheamus would make a solid face.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im tempted to tweet that newspaper thing to Randy


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

lol Sin Cara known for botching, now even his equipment botches xD

Not sure if I should be taking him seriously anymore


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im tempted to tweet that newspaper thing to Randy


Lmao he'll call u a deuche bag er sumthin


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

For the person asking what Jinder Mahal's finisher looks like ...






He calls it the "Sands of Time."


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That finisher looks sick.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

animus said:


> Couple of ???
> 
> If Christian goes heel, what face is there for Sheamus or Barrett to wrestle in the coming months. People seem to want Barrett to lose the Int. Belt so he can go to the Mainevent. Do y'all want to see a Barrett/Sheamus fued? How far does Henry fall if that happens? Would you have Henry face Ezekial Jackson for the Int. Belt? What direction do y'all want this thing to go? Because after Christian, I really don't see any real faces on Smack Down.


Orton can face them all, I'm gonna have to wait to watch Christian hitting Orton with the belt, but it doesn't sound like a heel turn, and by doing this that pretty much rules out a heel turn for Christian at Capitol Punishment.

If Christian does win it at Capitol Punishment then Orton would just win it back either at MITB or at Summerslam. I'm sure they can keep Barrett and Sheaumus busy till then, have them interject into the Orton vs Christian feud, similar to how Sheamus and Mark Henry have been used the past month, in the title picture, but not in the main event feud.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I don't care, because I don't like the guy


Oh,so cause your not a fan of his.....He deserves to get released!?,That's your logic?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Oh,so cause your not a fan of his.....He deserves to get released!?,That's your logic?


No, it's that I don't like him and he botches A LOT. So since I don't care about the guy, because he's a spotmonkey, he can get a release. Or better for some other people, send him to FCW and train the WWE style.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Who cares if Sin Cara botches? Botches are a part of wrestling they happen GET OVER IT serious, every single wrestler botches why is it a big deal?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Who cares if Sin Cara botches? Botches are a part of wrestling they happen GET OVER IT serious, every single wrestler botches why is it a big deal?


It is a big deal when someone like Sin Cara comes in, and people act like he is such a fantastic wrestler, which he just issn't. He can't live up the 'hype'


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> For the person asking what Jinder Mahal's finisher looks like ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a fireman's carry gutbuster, how creative. I don't think I ever saw something even similar to it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> It is a big deal when someone like Sin Cara comes in, and people act like he is such a fantastic wrestler, which he just issn't. He can't live up the 'hype'


So he's not allowed to botch because the hype? Do you realise ALL WRESTLERS BOTCH and nobody here bats an eyelid


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> So he's not allowed to botch because the hype? Do you realise ALL WRESTLERS BOTCH and nobody here bats an eyelid


I you want to watch a guy botch, then that's good for you. I just wanna see some good matches without them. But Sin Care still didn't have a match or segment without a botch. 
But if you're a fan, that's fine with me.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone know how cc won his match??


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If they actually turn Christian heel it will be the dumbest thing they have done to Smackdown all year. That would leave Orton as the #1 face followed by Kane, Danielson, Sin Cara and Ezekiel Jackson as the top faces which is awful. Kane is also barely used on Smackdown right now. They don't need another heel they already have Sheamus, Henry, Rhodes, Barrett and Dibiase who can take care of the top faces. I know everyone on here will love it but it is a terrible idea.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I you want to watch a guy botch, then that's good for you. I just wanna see some good matches without them. But Sin Care still didn't have a match or segment without a botch.
> But if you're a fan, that's fine with me.


Wrestling is a dangerous sport you cant possibly expect NO wrestler to ever botch, thats like trying to tell the sun from setting


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> If they actually turn Christian heel it will be the dumbest thing they have done to Smackdown all year. That would leave Orton as the #1 face followed by Kane, Danielson, Sin Cara and Ezekiel Jackson as the top faces which is awful. Kane is also barely used on Smackdown right now. They don't need another heel they already have Sheamus, Henry, Rhodes, Barrett and Dibiase who can take care of the top faces. I know everyone on here will love it but it is a terrible idea.


this


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> If they actually turn Christian heel it will be the dumbest thing they have done to Smackdown all year. That would leave Orton as the #1 face followed by Kane, Danielson, Sin Cara and Ezekiel Jackson as the top faces which is awful. Kane is also barely used on Smackdown right now. They don't need another heel they already have Sheamus, Henry, Rhodes, Barrett and Dibiase who can take care of the top faces. I know everyone on here will love it but it is a terrible idea.


Im pretty sure that for both shows the main event scene is just gonna be Cena/Orton plowing through heel after heel. Look at RAW, the faces after Cena are JoMo, Mysterio, and Show. JoMo is injured and the last two have been putting over people lately and arent too credible. I wouldnt be surprised if no other face gets either belt until at least Wrestlemania, barring injury.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> If they actually turn Christian heel it will be the dumbest thing they have done to Smackdown all year. That would leave Orton as the #1 face followed by Kane, Danielson, Sin Cara and Ezekiel Jackson as the top faces which is awful. Kane is also barely used on Smackdown right now. They don't need another heel they already have Sheamus, Henry, Rhodes, Barrett and Dibiase who can take care of the top faces. I know everyone on here will love it but it is a terrible idea.


You're right. Each show needs 2 main event faces. On RAW, we've got Mysterio and Cena. On SD, we have Orton and Christian. Apart from Christian, there is nobody else to take that spot.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why the fuck is Cody jobbing to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't tell from the spoilers if he has turned or not. It seems to me that the belt shot was retribution for Orton costing him the number 1 contenders match the previous week. It keeps him as a face but adds the element of the slow heel turn at the same time. One things for sure though, they've definitely realised after the Orton Christian PPV match last month that he is good enough to main event and can fill in Edges spot adequately.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well he definitely isn't a face imo, simply because he's taken the belt. I hope he can be a tweener


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll clear up a few misconceptions floating around.

-Sin Cara's entrance was botched and it wasn't his fault, but Sin Cara did botch when he got in the ring to deliver a headscissors to Cody Rhodes. It was hard to tell who's fault it was, but Sin Cara hooked Cody's body instead of his head. I've seen Sin Cara botch this move before, but I'm not going to judge him. 

-The person asking about "cc" -- if you mean Captain Charisma, he won cleanly via Kill Switch.

-Jinder Mahal didn't use that gutbuster as his finisher. He used something like a full nelson chokeslam/uranage. It's a move I think I've seen BBR Dudley do before. It's in many wrestling video games. Jinder himself did look better in the ring than I had ever seen him. It was just a squash, but he looks like he's improved since FCW.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

NorthernLights said:


> -The person asking about "cc" -- if you mean Captain Charisma, he won cleanly via Kill Switch.


He actually KILLSWITCH'd Mark Henry? I wonder how that must've looked lol. I remember him settling for the Tornado DDT when he was facing Brodus because it seemed impossible for him to lock on the killswitch.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Why the fuck is Cody jobbing to Daniel Bryan?


There's mixed messages. There's a few other sites saying Dibiase lost to Bryan, Rhodes and Dibiase attacked Bryan after the match then Sin Cara made the save.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi im new...I felt i had to make an account to get a point across that some of you seem to be missing for the people saying christian cant be heel because theres no faces on smackdown. These people must have never seen Christian IN 05. The guys not your average heel. Hes a cocky tweener. He was cheered more during his heel turn then he is now as a face. Also exactly what major heels do you have on smackdown? Sheamus and Henry? Its not like theres anything to rave about in that dept either. A christian heel turn and an actual title run will do wonders for smackdown....

In case you forgot what heel christian was and how over he was...


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

christianFNcage said:


> Hi im new...I felt i had to make an account to get a point across that some of you seem to be missing for the people saying christian cant be heel because theres no faces on smackdown. These people must have never seen Christian IN 05. The guys not your average heel. Hes a cocky tweener. He was cheered more during his heel turn then he is now as a face. Also exactly what major heels do you have on smackdown? Sheamus and Henry? Its not like theres anything to rave about in that dept either. A christian heel turn and an actual title run will do wonders for smackdown....
> 
> In case you forgot what heel christian was and how over he was...


I don't think it's ppl saying he won't be good as a heel, but that he should stay face since there are no top faces on Smackdown besides Orton and himself. Although, him being a tweener would be fine. Christian turns heel and the options would be Orton/Christian forever, Christian falls back to midcard or turn one of the other heels face to make up for it (only Sheamus could work as Barrett just screams heel and Henry just turned). Still not exactly stellar ideas there


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

MMN said:


>


awsesome  lol


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Well he definitely isn't a face imo, simply because he's taken the belt. I hope he can be a tweener


You nailed it.

Hitting Orton with the belt doesn't make Christian a heel, but taking the title with him is taking it one step further. We have to see the actual episode to determine that, since SD could just end with him nailing Orton and standing in the ring with the belt. Maybe the whole part with him taking the belt will be edited out, or it didn't even belong to the actual episode.

Turning Christian heel isn't a good idea as many have already pointed out. There are already too many heels on SD as it stands right now and I'm afraid he would get lost in the shuffle. Being the #2 face on a brand is a secure spot for him to stay in the main event and fight for the WHC.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Some more info on Sin Cara and Christian. Quoted from Wrestlezone.com



> Rhodes went to the back after the promo and then came back out during the Bryan/DiBiase match. Lots of people cheering both of the former Legacy guys, but Sin Cara got a HUGE pop (not sure if it would have been bigger if his smoke entrance wouldn't have fucked up halfway through the DB match, because a LOT of people stood up when it looked like he was coming out).


Seems like Sin Cara is over with the fans. Haha, I'll be looking for the part when the crowd stood up during the DiBiase/Bryan match. This is what happened in the WHC title match:



> The crowd was really hot for the WHC title match. And contrary to a lot of speculation, the crowd popped HUGE when Christian hit Orton with the belt after the match. Christian left the building holding the WHC belt over his head, smiling and the crowd was chanting "Christian, Christian". I really didn't see it as a heel turn, but I'm sure if Vince doesn't like what he heard he'll have it changed. A fan ran around the ring and up the ramp during this segment.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So he really did steal the belt.:lmao

I bet he's going to blackmail Teddy Long in to giving him a title shot a Capitol Punsihment, for the exchange of returning the belt back to Orton next week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Note to wrestling fans: There is no such thing as a tweener.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

with the lack of faces on smackdown they are gona have to turn som eheel into faces


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> There's mixed messages. There's a few other sites saying Dibiase lost to Bryan, Rhodes and Dibiase attacked Bryan after the match then Sin Cara made the save.


:lmao

How the holy fuck can you get Cody and Ted confused? They dont look like bladdy twins or anything, one is dark haired and skinny the other has light brown hair and is stocky...


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't see Christian turning into a full fledged heel because at this point in his career he'll always get cheered. He has been built up as an underdog to Orton. So why would he get booed?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Watching Smackdown now.

Christian's wearing his abysmal new shirt fpalm. Fun match with Mark Henry although it looked awkward when Christian was trying to flip Henry for the Killswitch but Henry went all the way with it and sold it the right way when Christian put him down so it looked good. 

After the match, Christian cut another 'gracious loser' promo, still obviously a face but at the same time, it shows shades of the good ol' persistently whiny Christian.

Oh and SD's audio editing is horrible, sometimes it sounds like when you put your speakers up against a solid surface.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh noez Doublepost.

Ted vs Bryan was a beautiful match! At one point Bryan epically sold Ted's clothsline like being hit by a car. Even in defeat, Ted looked good. Didn't notice any botch on Sin Cara but they probably already edited it.

"I didn't mean it, fella!"

In other words, Sheamus accidentally shoulder block'd the special ref Christian. The ME was good, and Sheamus has a clean win on Orton(don't take this away from me dammit!) with a brogue kick but Christian 'retaliates' by not counting on Sheamus and bitchslapping him leading Orton to RKO him for the win. Oh and Christian is definitely heel after that, they showed everything with Christian walking off and even posing with the title at the stage.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Almost another botch from SinCara. Not sure if Rhodes was to blame but he did well to make it look good.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

MMN said:


> Note to wrestling fans: There is no such thing as a tweener.




I hate the term tweener aswell!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Definitely a heel turn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MMN said:


> Note to wrestling fans: There is no such thing as a tweener.


*Sure there is.*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Christian's wearing his abysmal new shirt


Oh dear :/ I got all excited when he tweeted he got a new shirt but christ, that thing is fuck awful


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

To the whole "Sin Cara Botching"-thing.

In my eyes it is just as often his opponent who is reason for the botch. For example the finish in his match against Primo, was Primo slipping and his PPV-Match "La Mistica" thing were because Chavo was to slow. WWE just dont have the people to work the style of Cara. That is why Averno is comming in.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Josh: Kharma stated on Monday night that she's with child. A trending topic all week in the WWE. Shocking news.
Booker: DO WE KNOW WHO THE FATHER IS?

:lmao


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> Definitely a heel turn.


Except Christian as a heel will work about as well as Orton did as a heel before his face turn or as good as Mr. Anderson as a heel in TNA a few months back. 

Christian as a heel = him getting more face pops than he does as a face.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

was such a good Smackdown, just finished watching it on youtube then. 

Christian is deffo going heel, and it was weird to see sheamus technically would have beaten orton there for the title!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

MMN said:


> Note to wrestling fans: There is no such thing as a tweener.


Note to you, you're wrong.

Also

"AH DIDNT MEAN IT FELLA!"

Sheamus, he didn't mean it, fella.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Burkarl said:


> To the whole "Sin Cara Botching"-thing.
> 
> In my eyes it is just as often his opponent who is reason for the botch. For example the finish in his match against Primo, was Primo slipping and his PPV-Match "La Mistica" thing were because Chavo was to slow. WWE just dont have the people to work the style of Cara. That is why Averno is comming in.


This. Sin Cara is just too quick. He and Averno had some five star matches back in the CMLL.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

"I just beat the World's Strongest Man, Mark Henry! And trust me, trust me, that is not an easy thing to do."

I know Christian probably said this in the sincerest way possible and still tried to put over Mark Henry as a credible threat but this line came off a bit sarcastic to me and seemed like more like a polite burial.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian looked total badass during his heel turn.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian's turning heel, you're not gonna see a tweener in the WWE.
The belt shot was nuts.

Byran/Ted was decent & Sheamus/Orton was ok


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Gingermadman said:


> Note to you, you're wrong.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


That was hilarious :lmao

It sounded so damn funny.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

One of the best lines of the show was during Dibiase's entrance and Josh was talking about how Ted was facebook friends with all sorts of cool people, then there was like 5 seconds of silence and Cole just deadpanned "What does that have to do with anything?". Man I really hate Cole usually but sometimes he just has the best fucking lines


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Christian/Henry was a decent match but it only went like 5 minutes and didn't make Henry look all that good like it should have. 5 minutes longer and there's a good chance this would have rocked.

Bryan/DiBiase was good. Danielson pretty has pretty much had a good match every week since moving over but nothing great as of yet I wouldn't say. DiBiase is pretty much a DUD now that he doesn't have Maryse with him. His control segment sucked but Danielson was great and attempted to make up for it. Rhodes beatdown after and Sin Cara made the save so I guess they're teasing a Danielson/Mistico vs Legacy match somewhere down the line. Probably next week but Sin Cara doesn't have anything for the PPV and chances are he'll be getting all the PPV time they can give him so there's a strong chance the PPV match will be the tag. MITB is next and I'm guessing Danielson and Rhodes will both be in that which means their big singles match might come either at Summerslam or never.

Divas tag was amusing. Booker tried to get a line in about who got Kong pregnant but the other just blanked him sadly. I'd be amazed if there isn't a joke about Henry being the dad coming soon.

Poor Yoshi got squashed by the Indians. Looks like Khali has turned again. Who cares.

Orton/Sheamus was alright. Didn't seem to click though or have much focus. I was really interested in where they went with the title situation but there were a million and one better endings than this. Christian screwing Sheamus out of the title was stupid for starters. Sheamus' "I'm sorry, I didn't mean it fella" was glorious. Then Christian turned on Orton and it seemed as though he turned full heel which fucking sucks beyond belief. He'll probably be a good heel but nowhere near as good of a worker that he was babyface I dont think. Plus in a roster so low on faces turning him heel just screws his future up even more. Christian selling the wrong arm when he stopped the pin annoyed me even though it wasn't important. So it looks like Sheamus and Henry go to the back of the cue getting ready to job to Orton in title matches and it'll be Christian/Orton again at the PPV. Can't see it being anywhere near as good as before due to the dynamic of that match not being there anymore and the crowd wont be behind Christian for the near falls. Just further sets up the scene for the rest of the year that I predicted/feared with Cena and Orton running through all of the heels on each show until the end of the year. *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I think we will get Sheamus Vs. Orton Vs. Christian at the PPV. Because Sheamus have every reason to demand another shot at the title. And I still believe they will hold off Christian Vs. Orton for atleast another month.

Unless they do a No 1 Contenders match between Sheamus and Christian next week. But we just recently had a No 1 contenders match so I doubt it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton sold that belt shot and Bicycle Kick better than Cena has sold anything the past 5 years.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Orton sold that belt shot and Bicycle Kick better than Cena has sold anything the past 5 years.


:lmao

Not to flog a dead horse here but....


Someone's going to the papers


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh shit... now it's official. Orton's the only ME face on SD -> he's cutting the heels down one by one


----------



## Rawrior (May 10, 2011)

The only use i can find for this pathetic card is to print it out and wipe my ass with it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If Christian just would have nailed Orton, and left it at that then I would say he could still be a babyface.

But the smug look on his face, him doing the Captain Charisma chest pound (different from his normal chest pound), him stealing the title belt, and him posing with the belt is pretty much telling us he's bad now boys.

This was done now so the crowd won't be split down the middle like it was during their last match. Christian out shined Orton in the last match and WWE can't have that.

They could still salvage Christian as a babyface for the time being depending on how his promo is next week.

On the bright side, hopefully a heel turn means his music will be changed cause his music is 100% babyface.



Seabs said:


> *
> Orton/Sheamus was alright. Didn't seem to click though or have much focus. I was really interested in where they went with the title situation but there were a million and one better endings than this. Christian screwing Sheamus out of the title was stupid for starters. Sheamus' "I'm sorry, I didn't mean it fella" was glorious. Then Christian turned on Orton and it seemed as though he turned full heel which fucking sucks beyond belief. He'll probably be a good heel but nowhere near as good of a worker that he was babyface I dont think. Plus in a roster so low on faces turning him heel just screws his future up even more. Christian selling the wrong arm when he stopped the pin annoyed me even though it wasn't important. So it looks like Sheamus and Henry go to the back of the cue getting ready to job to Orton in title matches and it'll be Christian/Orton again at the PPV. Can't see it being anywhere near as good as before due to the dynamic of that match not being there anymore and the crowd wont be behind Christian for the near falls. Just further sets up the scene for the rest of the year that I predicted/feared with Cena and Orton running through all of the heels on each show until the end of the year. [/I]*


By the bye, Christian sold the correct arm (his right arm/hand).


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I hated Jinder's squash of Yoshi. Mahal wasn't at all impressive in his debut and they should've gave Yoshi some offense. Really disappointed by the outcome.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rawrior said:


> The only use i can find for this pathetic card is to print it out and wipe my ass with it.


Why wasting a paper?.. just shit on your computer!

Now dont thank me.. i know it was a good suggestion.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

Screw it, i'm going to say it. Despite it's depleted roster, I look forward to Smackdown more than Raw nowerdays. I think it's a phsychological thing, what with it being on Fridays, with my routine being finish work, get whatever the hell I feel like for food, watch Smackdown with a few drinks, then either go for a night out or kick back with my housemates and just enjoy Friday night. It's routine now, I think associating it with the best time of the week helps. WWE could maybe try and use that in the marketing of the show.

As for the substance, I always like Smackdown between Mania and Summerslam. What with WWE's primary focus being on Raw post draft Smackdowns roster always seems really random (the past few years, for example, we had HHH on Smackdown which was different, then we had the year of awesome with Punk, Jericho, Mysterio, Morrison, Umaga (r.i.p), Jeff and Edge...loads of fresh mixes in the main event scene regardless of how I feel about individuals. Last year wasn't so good but again it was different (they began balancing it again later in the year with Edge and Del Rio coming into the mix in terms of star power), and again, this year, just a random mix of wrestlers. It's like Raw's left behinds, only creative have to make it work as a roster with it's own identity. It's fresh, and being fresh, added with it's time of the week, they are halfway their to entertaining me. Raw's early week slot has me not in a great mood, and therefore it takes more to excite me. 

Loved Smackdown this week, next week should be good too as it should have some big turning points in both Christian and Wade Barretts imediate characters, my two top Smackdown guys. Might seem sad that i'm really into it, especially as many consider Smackdown to be sub par, but screw it, all I care about right now is my feelings towards it and it's probably the show I most look forward to right now. That's saying a lot, considering how I have no interest in Sheamus and Mark Henry at the top of the card.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

eldandy,what match was it youre talkng about where Christian outshined Orton in? Was it one of their dark matches back in 2002 where Orton was just starting his WWE career? Becuase if its one of their recent matches you really need glasses man.

Either that or lose youre blind hatred for Orton and give him credit for a change.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> eldandy,what match was it youre talkng about where Christian outshined Orton in? Was it one of their dark matches back in 2002 where Orton was just starting his WWE career? Becuase if its one of their recent matches you really need glasses man.
> 
> Either that or lose youre blind hatred for Orton and give him credit for a change.


I'm not an Orton hater by any stretch, but Christian did outshine Orton in their recent matches. Nobody is suggesting Christian carried Orton, and to not give Orton any credit would be absurd as he looked very good as well, but Christian did look better.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Rosa looked so fine... oh, and random heel turn is definitely random.

Another enjoyable match by Bryan and Ted, i love the spot when DiBiase countered Bryan's top rope hurracanrana attempt to a pin, i didn't see it coming at all. Oh, and Legacy vs. Daniel Bryan and Sin Cara feud... sweet! Kind of like an old school style and lucha style vs. more modern style. This has potential to be my favorite mid-card feud right now.

Christian is officially turning heel, at least that's the vibe that i got when i see the segment after the match. He's become a babyface for so long, this heel turn is definitely refreshing his act. Now hopefully he'll regain the title at some point...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah he looked better because Randy MADE him look better,and vise versa.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Smackdown is so great right now that it's almost sad when you compare it to the mediocre RAW we see every week (minus the A-Ri vs Miz feud).

I like the Mahal & Khali interaction, the booking of Ezekiel vs Corre, the Rhodes vs Bryan feud (now even more, since they are using Sin Cara & Ted), the main event is great, fuck, even the divas have something going. There are no random segments (well, except the Johnny Curtis one).

My only problem is that they are not using Barretta or Brodus Clay, but well enough...


Oh, and Sheamus yelling "OI, FELLA!" when he saw Christian backstage has to be the highlight of the entire show.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Yeah he looked better because Randy MADE him look better,and vise versa.


Yeah, they do both bring out a good side in each other, but that doesn't mean Christian didn't look better than Orton.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

adri17 said:


> Smackdown is so great right now that it's almost sad when you compare it to the mediocre RAW we see every week (minus the A-Ri vs Miz feud).
> 
> I like the Mahal & Khali interaction, the booking of Ezekiel vs Corre, the Rhodes vs Bryan feud (now even more, since they are using Sin Cara & Ted), the main event is great, fuck, even the divas have something going. There are no random segments (well, except the Johnny Curtis one).
> 
> ...


So true, it's great. It may get even better too, because although Alex Riley was 're-hired' by the Raw GM he is still on the Smackdown intro and listed on the Smackdown roster at wwe.com. With Christian almost certainly going heel, Smackdown will NEED another big face on the show as they are the ones the casuals go to see to keep them interested during a full show. True, they have Kane, Sin Cara, Daniel Bryan and Ezekiel Jackson, but that is no-where near enough to counter Sheamus, Christian, a renewed pushed Khali plus Jinder Mahal, Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Wade Barrett, Johnny Curtis, Slater and Gabriel. There aren't even any credible undercard faces to eat up these guys spare time! Even on the undercard the heels OUTNUMBER the faces with both Uso's, Brodus Clay and Tyson Kidd Vs Tatsu and Barretta.

Another face is a must and what with Raw's plenty of faces (Cena, Rey, Big Show, Morrison, Kofi, Evan Bourne, etc, and the potential of Skip Sheffield returning as a face) I think Riley's feud with Miz is more of a feud to make Riley look credible for a more meaningful role once he goes full time to Smackdown. 

My dream come true, a new heel Christian has won the title from Orton finally after Money in the Bank, where Riley has just won the feud with Miz. Christian is cutting one of his great heel promo's to kick of Smackdown, when "SAY IT TO ME FAAAAACCCCCEEE!" hits and Riley comes out, starting a feud between the two for Summerslam. That would be awesome, and it COULD HAPPEN!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Oh, and Sheamus yelling "OI, FELLA!" when he saw Christian backstage has to be the highlight of the entire show.


:lmao

Give Sheamus his own web show damn it the guy is funny and entertaining.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet episode.

I hope they do turn Christian full heel, because he is miles better as a cocky heel than he is face.

However, I dont know what the hell is going to happen because Orton is now the only main event face and there are too many heels.

I see somebody from Raw getting transfered over soon enough.

Also, I do get the bad feeling that this is simply going to lead to Orton burying every heel on SD in the coming months, infact, I think its a guarentee.

Christian aint getting that belt back.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

btw - You could clearly hear that they edited out he pop when Christian hit Orton, and the fans chanting his name. It always sounds the same when they do it, a strange muffled noise in the background.

Similer to Del Rios enterances.

Pretty sure Christian is tweener too, not full heel, after reading abit more.

Oh, and I freaking love when Sheamus calls people 'Fella'.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FELLA


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> FELLA


I DIDN'T MEAN TO, FELLA!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Excellent ending. It does suck that he'll never get the belt back for real, though.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

to be fair pyro you also said he'd never get it at all soooo

and sheamus is just great lately im loving it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HXC PSU said:


> to be fair pyro you also said he'd never get it at all soooo
> 
> and sheamus is just great lately im loving it


Oh, wow, what a valid point. Because I totally could've predicted that Edge would nearly get crippled and have to retire and politick a sympathy reign for him on his way out.

If Edge doesn't have to retire, Christian never wins the title. It doesn't matter if I was technically wrong, it was an extremely, extremely rare circumstance, just like Rey Mysterio's title win. Don't even try to come at me with such a terrible line of logic.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh, wow, what a valid point. Because I totally could've predicted that Edge would nearly get crippled and have to retire and politick a sympathy reign for him on his way out.
> 
> If Edge doesn't have to retire, Christian never wins the title. It doesn't matter if I was technically wrong, it was an extremely, extremely rare circumstance, just like Rey Mysterio's title win. Don't even try to come at me with such a terrible line of logic.


I remember when you said he would never get, even after Edge retired and he won the battle royal. But you probably forgot about that.:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what?

Edge is GONE. Vince hates him and he has no claim to get the belt back. It won't happen. I'm not gonna fool myself like all you sheepish, blind Christian marks who think this heel turn is going to get him 3 more 6 month title reigns.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

THE MILK MAN.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh, wow, what a valid point. Because I totally could've predicted that Edge would nearly get crippled and have to retire and politick a sympathy reign for him on his way out.
> 
> If Edge doesn't have to retire, Christian never wins the title. It doesn't matter if I was technically wrong, it was an extremely, extremely rare circumstance, just like Rey Mysterio's title win. Don't even try to come at me with such a terrible line of logic.


But after all, Mysterio then went and got his second reign. Maybe the fact that he is now a former world champion anyway will loosen on creative's reluctance to push him, much like it did to Rey a few years down the line. Put it this way, the longer he stays in the main event scene, the higher the likelihood gets that creative will be less conflicted about putting the title on him. The main issue was that Christian wasn't seen as a top guy, so everyone assumed that he would never win the title because of it. Regardless of whether he is champion now, he is still being used as a top guy, which shatters the notion they used to give, meaning he may win the title. 

What do you think of Jinder Mahal? Seems like the sort of guy you usually end up liking.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol pyro is funny.

I mean he's right, Christian wont win it back, but still funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If WWE wants to make money, then they have a great feud in their hands with Christian/Orton, the audience is invested in both. Christian can easily get the belt back and have Orton chase him, If they play it out nicely this can end at the HIAC ppv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vogue said:


> But after all, Mysterio then went and got his second reign. Maybe the fact that he is now a former world champion anyway will loosen on creative's reluctance to push him, much like it did to Rey a few years down the line. Put it this way, the longer he stays in the main event scene, the higher the likelihood gets that creative will be less conflicted about putting the title on him. The main issue was that Christian wasn't seen as a top guy, so everyone assumed that he would never win the title because of it. Regardless of whether he is champion now, he is still being used as a top guy, which shatters the notion they used to give, meaning he may win the title.


The problem is, you're comparing different scenarios. Rey wasn't considered a top guy because he was too small, Christian wasn't considered a top guy because....he just wasn't considered a top guy. With Rey, he brings in tons of merchandise and fanfare so Vince eventually eased off on his size stance. His issue wasn't a talent issue which it seems to be with Christian.



> What do you think of Jinder Mahal? Seems like the sort of guy you usually end up liking.


I haven't bothered to watch anything of him, honestly.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol pyro is funny.
> 
> I mean he's right, Christian wont win it back, but still funny.


LOL agreed.

I ROFL'd at the ending of Smackdown. First with Christian selling the arm with the 2 count and then nailing Orton with the belt and then the heel behaviour right at the end. I was adamant that a Christian heel turn was never going to happen b/c Smackdown lacks baby faces but it appears thats where this is heading. Great ending to Smackdown. 

And WTF at Johnny Curtis promo...just awful. Liked what I saw from Jinder Mahal though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That wasn't a bad match. Solid open to a wrestling show.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Sheamus could be a lovable monster face. His 'fella' schtick could get really over.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cody would be awesome-er if he didn't do that weird thing with his voice.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know who's beard is worse, Daniel Bryan's or Ted Dibiase's!


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

Cody is freaking awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jinder, LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm really starting to like Jinder. He's been outstanding so far, but speak English so we can understand you!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I only watched christians opening promo, his promo with sheamus, jinder mahal's match, and when christian hit orton. Skipped through everything else.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

That was 100% a heel turn by christian...That was old school cc right there...now he needs to wear his warmup suits and get his old music back..

For the ones saying theres no chance christian gets his title back, while I agree that more than likely he wont, his best scenario to get it would be in a triple threat match. They could solidify his heel turn by having him cheat to win the triple threat match and pin sheamus setting up 2 more orton christian matches at mitb and have it come to its end at ss. theres no other logical title feud on smackdown and this feud has fantastic build up....christian gunna be in the ME picture a little longer then we all thought...

I smell an episode of the peep show next week...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao at Josh not knowing Washington's "Hockey Team", Cole finally knows something.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Not sure what's worse the cheesy Obama segment they keep showing or Bischoff segments. Barrett has a better power moveset than Jackson sadly.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Geeve said:


> Not sure what's worse the cheesy Obama segment they keep showing or Bischoff segments. Barrett has a better power moveset than Jackson sadly.


All Jackson seems to have is a powerslam.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan *swoons*
And he's a vegan. Double swoon.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> All Jackson seems to have is a powerslam.


Not even a powerslam lol. Just a scoop slam.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Team Pricless vs Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan at the PPV??? I'd buy that!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Bryan *swoons*
> And he's a vegan. Double swoon.


Other than Matt Hardy, is there anyone you wouldn't splooge or swoon over?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Team Pricless vs Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan at the PPV??? I'd buy that!


Ill Buy 2:agree::agree:


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

YourHero said:


> Cody is freaking awesome.


:agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I cannot wait to see that tag match! And I am shocked the WWE is caring about Daniel Bryan again. I hope they push him to the moon.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> I'm really starting to like Jinder. He's been outstanding so far, but speak English so we can understand you!


Great Debut,he will be great 4 Smackdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Other than Matt Hardy, is there anyone you wouldn't splooge or swoon over?


God that list is long. 

I only splooge for about, a handful of people but swoon over a handful and a half.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Fenice said:


> I cannot wait to see that tag match! And I am shocked the WWE is caring about Daniel Bryan again. I hope they push him to the moon.


Daniel Bryan is most improved.He gets better every match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooookay, Johnny Curtis...


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

what the hell are they doing with cody rhodes


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Johnny Curtis is already 100% more entertaining than Christian.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> Daniel Bryan is most improved.He gets better every match.


He is one of the highest rated wrestlers in the world. His peers have nothing but good things to say. The problem was, I guess, Vince not liking him as much as us ROH fans. That is the only issue I could see with him and his undeserving de-push.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

GamerGirl said:


> what the hell are they doing with cody rhodes


Turning him into Patrick Bateman. I like it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds it *REALLY* hard to watch Sheamus and Randy Orton against each other?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this smackdown was so great especially this week some really good matches


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

We got a *WHAT DA' HELL?!?* outta Booker!!!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes!! About time!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus > Orton, Christian screwed Sheamus, BIG TIME.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I dug it again. 

Smackdown 6/3 Review


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

That was some of the worst psychology ever seen by Christian in that Henry match.Made him look stupid about 5 times in the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Am I the only one who finds it *REALLY* hard to watch Sheamus and Randy Orton against each other?


I can't either. Not hard to see why, terrible wrestler vs terrible wrestler does not equal good.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Im sure youre just a mark for those high flying spot monkeys like Kofi,Sin Botcha and Bourne right? Now thats crap wrestling right there.I can see what they do at Barnum and Bailey anytime. No psychology or story telling whatsoever in those borefests.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Im sure youre just a mark for those high flying spot monkeys like Kofi,Sin Botcha and Bourne right? Now thats crap wrestling right there.I can see what they do at Barnum and Bailey anytime. No psychology or story telling whatsoever in those borefests.


No these guys just suck


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Not even a powerslam lol. Just a scoop slam.


On a side note, it irritates me how Cole can't differentiate between those 2 moves and no one has corrected him yet.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

real good show. Sheamus OWNS, ME and bryan/ted were really good, christian/henry was too short, cody's promo was good, WHAT DA HELL??? from booker is always great, oh and Sheamus OWNS


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I can't either. Not hard to see why, terrible wrestler vs terrible wrestler does not equal good.


anything involving randy orton is hard to watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Im sure youre just a mark for those high flying spot monkeys like Kofi,Sin Botcha and Bourne right? Now thats crap wrestling right there.I can see what they do at Barnum and Bailey anytime. No psychology or story telling whatsoever in those borefests.


You clearly don't know much about my stance on high flying wrestling. (Hint - It's the exact same thing you just said)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Johnny Curtis is already 100% more entertaining than Christian.


Drugs are bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cole was awesome. "That has absolutely nothing to do with this matchup". Josh Matthews is a fucking robot who has no personality whatsoever, worst announcer in a LONG time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ob2 said:


> Cole was awesome. "That has absolutely nothing to do with this matchup". Josh Matthews is a fucking robot who has no personality whatsoever, worst announcer in a LONG time.


Did you feel as uncomfortable as I did when Josh was describing AJ(I think it was her he was referring to) as his dream girl(reading comics, playing video games, etc.)? 

Did you also wait for COLE(or even Booker) to say something sarcastic and were disappointed when they didn't?

Perhaps the fpalm of it was far too great to even comment, I suppose. 





and how about Cole's stupid attempt at a Joke during the Cody Rhodes segment(I think) where he said : "Well that brings a whole new meaning to the Term "Paper Bag Man." My reaction to this :










Is that supposed to be some kind of joke or pun or something? 

And AGAIN...nobody says anything.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

How good is SD these days ...

Impressive debut by Mahal

Everyone important basically has a feud ATM other than Henry and Sheamus but that can easily be fixed with Kane or something

The last 5 mins of that Bryan/Dibiase match was amazing and we should expect more great matches from that 4 way feud

The heel turn was good and this feud ain't dying yet nor should it finish yet. More great matches to come from Christian/Orton


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Christian looked positively ridiculous and distracting in the referee shirt with purple tights.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I think Orton is the only one that sells the Brogue kick like he got hit by a car


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, Orton really needs to get rid of that pube beard.

Not a good look.

Christians ginge beard is bad enough.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

good show


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Ok, Orton really needs to get rid of that pube beard.
> 
> Not a good look.
> 
> Christians ginge beard is bad enough.


:shocked:

But your a guy you dont see other guys in the same light as us females happen to.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm female...and Orton's beard does look a little strange...I prefer him without it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> I'm female...and Orton's beard does look a little strange...I prefer him without it.


Wow you're female........I always thought you were a bloke lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

About the Sin Cara "botch" that was more Cody's fault than Sin's he didn't grab hold of him properly so Sin had to struggle to adjust to stop himself landing on his head. And there was no botch to the move he did to Ted it was clearly Ted trying to go for a sidewalk slam that was NOT a botch.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I'm female...and Orton's beard does look a little strange...I prefer him without it.


Ahh.. so that explains the avy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I'm female...and Orton's beard does look a little strange...I prefer him without it.


I have to say it seems more like a midlife crisis type of thing he did just turn 31, thats old in the world of wrestling


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think the beard only makes him look even more badass.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

did anybody see superchristian beat mark henry with one move... dun dun dun


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> did anybody see superchristian beat mark henry with one move... dun dun dun


Reminds me of a tag match last year Orton gets tagged in, hits the RKO and pins him lol


----------



## valeterko (May 31, 2011)

I guess SD! ended the best way it could. We had two wrestlers that (in my opinion) are better heels than faces, and well...it wasn't a bad choice, it made a bigger impact this way.


----------



## danix4 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks good, I'll have to see it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I'm female...and Orton's beard does look a little strange...I prefer him without it.


You're female!?

Damm. You sound like a dude online.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I have to put the rana botch on Cody more than Sin Botcha for a change.Cody didnt get in the right position and he flipped to soon so it looked bad.And of course since nobody else has given Orton credit for it,gotta love the great looking unprotected belt shot he took.And he sold it like a champ as always.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> gotta love the great looking unprotected belt shot he took.And he sold it like a champ as always.


:lmao

He did take that shot to the face pretty well and he also sells the Brogue kick from Sheamus like he got run over by a car


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Has Angle tweeted yet about Johnny Curtis stealing his milk gimmick?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Speaking of selling Brogue kicks like a champ..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That belt shot was tremendous.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> You're female!?
> 
> Damm. You sound like a dude online.


How can you tell? lol

Good Smackdown btw. Main event booking has been pretty good the past month or so and I hope they do a triple threat title match for the next PPV. The Jinder Mahal stuff is actually pretty intriguing and I look forward to seeing where that goes, the Cody/Bryan/Sin Cara/Dibiase stuff is kind of...random but if it continues a Cody/Bryan storyline then I'm all for it. The DIVAs stuff is...as usual...awful.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn good episode IMO,I'm enjoying this Christian&Orton storyline/feud even more now!!,But were the boo's for Christian's heel turn edited it in??,In the spoilers it said he got big pops for it and the camera didn't show any fan reactions!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The boos were edited in by WWE. He got a huge pop after the belt shot.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yet in the videos and pics from the show all I saw was people sitting and doing nothing like they couldve cared less.And it wasnt just in one past of the crowd either.


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

We only got to see like 1/25th of the crowd in the whole shot. WWE usually likes to zoom into other parts of the crowd to show us there reaction, but they didn't this time. I wonder why? Oh Yeah Because most of the upper balcony must have been cheering for him. And when Christian hit Orton with the belt you could see a lot of adults clapping and had their hands up.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WC said:


> That belt shot was tremendous.


Ahhhh indeed it was even better the belt actually struck his head. I ahem offer nursing to Randy if he needs it


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually KOWPeeps the upper balcony was tarped off because the seats didnt sell. So if anyone was in that section it'd be hard to see them all covered up.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

IF SD ratings get higher than 1.74, I might poke fun at christian fans saying it looks like sheamus is a better draw than christian , since he was in the higher rated world title match

atleast the to the people that go on and on and on and on about orton not being a draw


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thread was illuminating in the revelations of *NJ88*'s gender and *CC91*'s cute dig at Angle.

Thought this was a very solid Smackdown. The product overall is getting significantly better right now--I thought this week's Raw was the best since the April 3 edition and Smackdown's been on something of a mini-roll of sorts, with it continually bettering itself just about each week these days--than it was just a short six weeks ago or so circa the Draft.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Thread was illuminating in the revelations of *NJ88*'s gender and *CC91*'s cute dig at Angle.
> 
> Thought this was a very solid Smackdown. *The product overall is getting significantly better right now*--I thought this week's Raw was the best since the April 3 edition and Smackdown's been on something of a mini-roll of sorts, with it continually bettering itself just about each week these days--than it was just a short six weeks ago or so circa the Draft.


I would agree with you on that about SD, but not Raw.

Raw has been awful for a very long time now IMO, I dont see any improvement.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Yet in the videos and pics from the show all I saw was people sitting and doing nothing like they couldve cared less.And it wasnt just in one past of the crowd either.


And what about the large 'Chrsitian' chant that he got at the top of the ramp? Which has also been confirmed by the live reports, and was poorly 'edited' out by WWE for the show.

Did that not happen either?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> And what about the large 'Chrsitian' chant that he got at the top of the ramp? Which has also been confirmed by the live reports, and was poorly 'edited' out by WWE for the show.
> 
> Did that not happen either?


Nothing happened. It's all a lie.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> And what about the large 'Chrsitian' chant that he got at the top of the ramp? Which has also been confirmed by the live reports, and was poorly 'edited' out by WWE for the show.
> 
> Did that not happen either?


Don't bother responding to him. He's a major Christian hater and most of the stuff he says against Christian is nonsense and just blind hatred.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Kinda like your posts against Orton??And just curious,where in any of my posts did I say I hate Christian?


----------

